# Apache 700 Reversing Camera



## jones721 (May 1, 2005)

Whilst reversing up the drive last week end the camera went off half way up the drive, will not come on now. Any advice on fault finding? Cannot find a fuse, wiring diagram in handbook is no help. It is the 2008 model with drop down TV in front.

Is the camera accessible from inside or do you have to take the plate off from the outside?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A bit more information may help.
What make is it?
Is it a hard wired camera or a radio/wireless unit?
What type of monitor do you have?
Many cameras are fitted in by Auto -Electricians but maybe not, so there could be some variables in its connections.
Assuming that it is a hard wired camera to monitor then.
First test the monitor controls, some can take more than one camera and using only one camera will give a blue screen if you press the buttons for camera 2, in which case, begin to think the camera or connections may be at fault.
If no life at all in the monitor, remove the right hand panel of your Fiat dash to access the connections. Check for any obvious open circuits.
Being less practical than some people, I would telephone around to find an Auto-electrician who is an agent for the Camera unit. A lot less hassle, they should know if it was installed correctly, if parts have failed they can replace them and they have not in my experience, charged the moon for their work, which is usually completed a lot quicker than I would have done it; and better.

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They are factory fitted units not aftermarket ones


----------



## jones721 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Mine is the factory fitted one as part of the SE pack. The TV monitor is fine, still plays DVD's and TV.
Nothing happens when you engage reverse gear. I am going to get my Fluke out in a sec an start testing voltages. 
I was hoping someone on the Forum had had this before and could offer some advice.
I need to get the van ready for the great Dorset getaway to avoid The Great Dorset Steam Fair!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a thought but have you checked that your reverse lights still work?

The camera is on the same circuit so could be connected (think reverse light switch?)

The Steam Fair isn't until the end of August so you have 8 weeks to tinker!!


----------



## jones721 (May 1, 2005)

Good shout, my reversing lights are not working. I will check the fuse tonight. Then try and figure out why the fuse blew.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi although mine is a much older van, when the reverse camera stopped working it was the switch on the gearbox. I was told to take the reversing light bulb out and then the camera started to work again. As the switch was on the way out it couldn't power both. This was right before the mot but you don't need reversing lights for an mot. New switch fitted on the top of the gearbox and everything was ok.


----------



## jones721 (May 1, 2005)

Fuse is OK, so looks like it may be the reversing switch on the gearbox as mentioned in the last post. Looks like it is bound for the garage.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just bridge the two wires that feed the reverse light switch, if your camera then works you know it's the switch that's duff (it's a simple job to change yourself)


----------



## jones721 (May 1, 2005)

Got a new switch from the local motorfactors, cost £15 for my model. Switch was accessible from under the bonnet. Really easy to swap over, only point to not is the original switch requires a 21mm deep socket, the new is one requires a 19mm deep socket.

Job done, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for updating us with the end result (so many don't bother!!)


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted. It's nice when it's an easy cheap fix.


----------

